# Oil Temp Gauge



## 1stVR6 (Mar 27, 2002)

Hi, I'm seeking some assistance to an odd problem.

On my 2.7T, I'm having issues with the oil temp gauge. Symptom: Gauge works when vehicle is on but not started. Once car is started, the temp gauges goes back down and no longer works.

Gauge is working fine, recently had the oil temp sensor changed too. I did some research and apparently there are two oil temp sensors? One by the oil filter and one in the oil pan? Can anyone verify.

Your assistance is greatly appreciated... :thumbup:


----------



## Fattz89 (May 31, 2010)

I was wondering about the same thing mine works sometimes but then stays on the left side and doesnt move for a while.....


----------

